# [erledigt]Probleme mit Funkmaus

## Christoph Schnauß

hallo,

ich habe mir eine kleine Funkmaus gekauft (als ich Gentoo installiert habe, wars eine normale USB-Maus), und die wird auf einmal nicht erkannt und mag nichts tun. Wenn ich meine alte normale USB-Maus wieder anstöpsle, geht es wieder.

Was ist zu tun, wenn ich dieses neue niedliche Mäuschen benutzen möchte?

Es gibt einen etwas komplexeren Hintergrund: ich benutze für drei Rechner einen Switch, so daß alle Rechner dieselbe Maus, Tastatur und Monitor verwenden. Umschalten kann ich per Knopfdruck. Auf einem anderen Rechner funktioniert die Funkmaus unter Windows7 problemlos (also liegts nicht an der Maus), auf einem dritten Rechner, den ich zur Kontrolle eingeschaltet habe, tut es die Funkmaus sowohl mit WindowsXP wie auch mit Kubuntu, aber nicht auf einer vier Jahre alten Gentoo-Installation.

Ich möchte nun gerne, daß es diese neue handliche Maus tut.Last edited by Christoph Schnauß on Wed Aug 29, 2012 10:49 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Klaus Meier

Wie ist sie denn angeschlossen? Per USB über den Schalter? Hast du das Event-Interface aktiviert. Also sowohl im Kernel als auch asl X-Treiber?

----------

## Christoph Schnauß

 *Klaus Meier wrote:*   

> Wie ist sie denn angeschlossen? Per USB über den Schalter? Hast du das Event-Interface aktiviert. Also sowohl im Kernel als auch asl X-Treiber?

 

Anschluß an USB. Am Kernel hab ich nichts geändert. Event ist aktiviert.

----------

## Christoph Schnauß

Ich muß das nochmal hochholen, vielleicht hat noch jemand eine Idee.

----------

## Klaus Meier

Ok, dann gib doch bitte mal das Modell durch. Und die Ausgabe von usbdevices.

Dass du am Kernel nichts geändert hast bringt wenig, du musst eventuell etwas hinzufügen...

----------

## Christoph Schnauß

 *Klaus Meier wrote:*   

> Ok, dann gib doch bitte mal das Modell durch. Und die Ausgabe von usbdevices.

 

Ich weiß nicht, was du meinst. Das ist so ein Dingens, das überall für 9,90 Euro verramscht wird und vor allem für Benutzung am Laptop gedacht ist, also nichts Besonderes. Und wenn du mit "usbdevices" die Ausgabe von lsusb meinst, so kann ich damit dienen:

```
Bus 001 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0002 Linux Foundation 2.0 root hub

Bus 002 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0002 Linux Foundation 2.0 root hub

Bus 003 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub

Bus 004 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub

Bus 005 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub

Bus 006 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub

Bus 007 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub

Bus 008 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub

Bus 001 Device 002: ID 0c76:0005 JMTek, LLC. Transcend Flash disk

Bus 001 Device 003: ID 0409:005a NEC Corp. HighSpeed Hub

Bus 002 Device 002: ID 0ccd:0097 TerraTec Electronic GmbH Cinergy T RC MKII

Bus 001 Device 004: ID 0557:8021 ATEN International Co., Ltd 

Bus 001 Device 005: ID 045e:0745 Microsoft Corp. Nano Transceiver v1.0 for Bluetooth

```

----------

## Klaus Meier

Sorry, hatte mich vertippt. Ich meinte den Befehl usb-devices...

Da kommt dann für jedes Gerät so etwas raus, dass kann einem helfen, etwas passendes zu finden, irgend einen greifbaren Namen hast du ja nicht. Bei meiner Maus sieht das so aus:

```
T:  Bus=04 Lev=01 Prnt=01 Port=00 Cnt=01 Dev#=  2 Spd=12  MxCh= 0

D:  Ver= 1.10 Cls=00(>ifc ) Sub=00 Prot=00 MxPS= 8 #Cfgs=  1

P:  Vendor=1532 ProdID=0009 Rev=21.00

S:  Manufacturer=Tempest

S:  Product=Habu Mouse

C:  #Ifs= 2 Cfg#= 1 Atr=a0 MxPwr=200mA

I:  If#= 0 Alt= 0 #EPs= 1 Cls=03(HID  ) Sub=00 Prot=02 Driver=usbhid
```

Ich schaue mir das morgen noch mal in Ruhe an.

----------

## Christoph Schnauß

 *Klaus Meier wrote:*   

> Sorry, hatte mich vertippt. Ich meinte den Befehl usb-devices...

 

Interessant. Diesen Befehl kannte ich noch gar nicht. Tatsächlich liefert er mir zwar eine Menge Angaben, aber keinen Aufschluß über irgendeine Schnittstelle für die Maus:

```

T:  Bus=01 Lev=00 Prnt=00 Port=00 Cnt=00 Dev#=  1 Spd=480 MxCh= 6

D:  Ver= 2.00 Cls=09(hub  ) Sub=00 Prot=00 MxPS=64 #Cfgs=  1

P:  Vendor=1d6b ProdID=0002 Rev=03.00

S:  Manufacturer=Linux 3.0.6-gentoo ehci_hcd

S:  Product=EHCI Host Controller

S:  SerialNumber=0000:00:1a.7

C:  #Ifs= 1 Cfg#= 1 Atr=e0 MxPwr=0mA

I:  If#= 0 Alt= 0 #EPs= 1 Cls=09(hub  ) Sub=00 Prot=00 Driver=hub

T:  Bus=01 Lev=01 Prnt=01 Port=02 Cnt=01 Dev#=  2 Spd=480 MxCh= 0

D:  Ver= 2.00 Cls=00(>ifc ) Sub=00 Prot=00 MxPS=64 #Cfgs=  1

P:  Vendor=0c76 ProdID=0005 Rev=01.00

S:  Manufacturer=USBDisk 

S:  Product=RunDisk         

S:  SerialNumber=0611302110270

C:  #Ifs= 1 Cfg#= 1 Atr=80 MxPwr=200mA

I:  If#= 0 Alt= 0 #EPs= 2 Cls=08(stor.) Sub=06 Prot=50 Driver=usb-storage

T:  Bus=01 Lev=01 Prnt=01 Port=05 Cnt=02 Dev#=  3 Spd=480 MxCh= 4

D:  Ver= 2.00 Cls=09(hub  ) Sub=00 Prot=01 MxPS=64 #Cfgs=  1

P:  Vendor=0409 ProdID=005a Rev=01.00

C:  #Ifs= 1 Cfg#= 1 Atr=e0 MxPwr=100mA

I:  If#= 0 Alt= 0 #EPs= 1 Cls=09(hub  ) Sub=00 Prot=00 Driver=hub

T:  Bus=01 Lev=02 Prnt=03 Port=02 Cnt=01 Dev#=  4 Spd=12  MxCh= 4

D:  Ver= 1.10 Cls=09(hub  ) Sub=00 Prot=00 MxPS= 8 #Cfgs=  1

P:  Vendor=0557 ProdID=8021 Rev=01.00

C:  #Ifs= 1 Cfg#= 1 Atr=e0 MxPwr=100mA

I:  If#= 0 Alt= 0 #EPs= 1 Cls=09(hub  ) Sub=00 Prot=00 Driver=hub

T:  Bus=01 Lev=03 Prnt=04 Port=00 Cnt=01 Dev#=  5 Spd=12  MxCh= 0

D:  Ver= 2.00 Cls=00(>ifc ) Sub=00 Prot=00 MxPS= 8 #Cfgs=  1

P:  Vendor=045e ProdID=0745 Rev=06.34

S:  Manufacturer=Microsoft

S:  Product=MicrosoftÂ® Nano Transceiver v2.0

C:  #Ifs= 4 Cfg#= 1 Atr=a0 MxPwr=100mA

I:  If#= 0 Alt= 0 #EPs= 1 Cls=03(HID  ) Sub=01 Prot=01 Driver=usbhid

I:  If#= 1 Alt= 0 #EPs= 1 Cls=03(HID  ) Sub=01 Prot=02 Driver=usbhid

I:  If#= 2 Alt= 0 #EPs= 1 Cls=03(HID  ) Sub=00 Prot=00 Driver=usbhid

I:  If#= 3 Alt= 0 #EPs= 1 Cls=03(HID  ) Sub=01 Prot=02 Driver=usbhid

T:  Bus=02 Lev=00 Prnt=00 Port=00 Cnt=00 Dev#=  1 Spd=480 MxCh= 6

D:  Ver= 2.00 Cls=09(hub  ) Sub=00 Prot=00 MxPS=64 #Cfgs=  1

P:  Vendor=1d6b ProdID=0002 Rev=03.00

S:  Manufacturer=Linux 3.0.6-gentoo ehci_hcd

S:  Product=EHCI Host Controller

S:  SerialNumber=0000:00:1d.7

C:  #Ifs= 1 Cfg#= 1 Atr=e0 MxPwr=0mA

I:  If#= 0 Alt= 0 #EPs= 1 Cls=09(hub  ) Sub=00 Prot=00 Driver=hub

T:  Bus=02 Lev=01 Prnt=01 Port=03 Cnt=01 Dev#=  2 Spd=480 MxCh= 0

D:  Ver= 2.00 Cls=00(>ifc ) Sub=00 Prot=00 MxPS=64 #Cfgs=  1

P:  Vendor=0ccd ProdID=0097 Rev=02.00

S:  Manufacturer=NEWMI

S:  Product=USB2.0 DVB-T TV Stick

S:  SerialNumber=010101010600001

C:  #Ifs= 2 Cfg#= 1 Atr=80 MxPwr=500mA

I:  If#= 0 Alt= 0 #EPs= 4 Cls=ff(vend.) Sub=00 Prot=00 Driver=dvb_usb_af9015

I:  If#= 1 Alt= 0 #EPs= 1 Cls=03(HID  ) Sub=00 Prot=01 Driver=dvb_usb_af9015

T:  Bus=03 Lev=00 Prnt=00 Port=00 Cnt=00 Dev#=  1 Spd=12  MxCh= 2

D:  Ver= 1.10 Cls=09(hub  ) Sub=00 Prot=00 MxPS=64 #Cfgs=  1

P:  Vendor=1d6b ProdID=0001 Rev=03.00

S:  Manufacturer=Linux 3.0.6-gentoo uhci_hcd

S:  Product=UHCI Host Controller

S:  SerialNumber=0000:00:1a.0

C:  #Ifs= 1 Cfg#= 1 Atr=e0 MxPwr=0mA

I:  If#= 0 Alt= 0 #EPs= 1 Cls=09(hub  ) Sub=00 Prot=00 Driver=hub

T:  Bus=04 Lev=00 Prnt=00 Port=00 Cnt=00 Dev#=  1 Spd=12  MxCh= 2

D:  Ver= 1.10 Cls=09(hub  ) Sub=00 Prot=00 MxPS=64 #Cfgs=  1

P:  Vendor=1d6b ProdID=0001 Rev=03.00

S:  Manufacturer=Linux 3.0.6-gentoo uhci_hcd

S:  Product=UHCI Host Controller

S:  SerialNumber=0000:00:1a.1

C:  #Ifs= 1 Cfg#= 1 Atr=e0 MxPwr=0mA

I:  If#= 0 Alt= 0 #EPs= 1 Cls=09(hub  ) Sub=00 Prot=00 Driver=hub

T:  Bus=05 Lev=00 Prnt=00 Port=00 Cnt=00 Dev#=  1 Spd=12  MxCh= 2

D:  Ver= 1.10 Cls=09(hub  ) Sub=00 Prot=00 MxPS=64 #Cfgs=  1

P:  Vendor=1d6b ProdID=0001 Rev=03.00

S:  Manufacturer=Linux 3.0.6-gentoo uhci_hcd

S:  Product=UHCI Host Controller

S:  SerialNumber=0000:00:1a.2

C:  #Ifs= 1 Cfg#= 1 Atr=e0 MxPwr=0mA

I:  If#= 0 Alt= 0 #EPs= 1 Cls=09(hub  ) Sub=00 Prot=00 Driver=hub

T:  Bus=06 Lev=00 Prnt=00 Port=00 Cnt=00 Dev#=  1 Spd=12  MxCh= 2

D:  Ver= 1.10 Cls=09(hub  ) Sub=00 Prot=00 MxPS=64 #Cfgs=  1

P:  Vendor=1d6b ProdID=0001 Rev=03.00

S:  Manufacturer=Linux 3.0.6-gentoo uhci_hcd

S:  Product=UHCI Host Controller

S:  SerialNumber=0000:00:1d.0

C:  #Ifs= 1 Cfg#= 1 Atr=e0 MxPwr=0mA

I:  If#= 0 Alt= 0 #EPs= 1 Cls=09(hub  ) Sub=00 Prot=00 Driver=hub

T:  Bus=07 Lev=00 Prnt=00 Port=00 Cnt=00 Dev#=  1 Spd=12  MxCh= 2

D:  Ver= 1.10 Cls=09(hub  ) Sub=00 Prot=00 MxPS=64 #Cfgs=  1

P:  Vendor=1d6b ProdID=0001 Rev=03.00

S:  Manufacturer=Linux 3.0.6-gentoo uhci_hcd

S:  Product=UHCI Host Controller

S:  SerialNumber=0000:00:1d.1

C:  #Ifs= 1 Cfg#= 1 Atr=e0 MxPwr=0mA

I:  If#= 0 Alt= 0 #EPs= 1 Cls=09(hub  ) Sub=00 Prot=00 Driver=hub

T:  Bus=08 Lev=00 Prnt=00 Port=00 Cnt=00 Dev#=  1 Spd=12  MxCh= 2

D:  Ver= 1.10 Cls=09(hub  ) Sub=00 Prot=00 MxPS=64 #Cfgs=  1

P:  Vendor=1d6b ProdID=0001 Rev=03.00

S:  Manufacturer=Linux 3.0.6-gentoo uhci_hcd

S:  Product=UHCI Host Controller

S:  SerialNumber=0000:00:1d.2

C:  #Ifs= 1 Cfg#= 1 Atr=e0 MxPwr=0mA

I:  If#= 0 Alt= 0 #EPs= 1 Cls=09(hub  ) Sub=00 Prot=00 Driver=hub
```

Also eine ganze Menge interessantes Zeugs, bloß nix zur Maus. Möglicherweise muß ich das ganze System sogar nochmal ganz neu aufsetzen, weil ich noch zwei andere Probleme habe, die sich nur ganz schwer beschreiben und mit Ausgabebeispielen belegen lassen. Ob da nun irgendwas doch im Kernel fehlt, kann ich noch nicht sagen, da es ja mit einer "normalen" 'USB-Maus funktioniert hatte. Ich sehe übrigens in diesem Listing auch nichts über die Tastatur, und die läuft ebenfalls über USB, aber die ist bedienbar (glücklicherweise).

----------

## Klaus Meier

Mist, ich hab da die ganze Zeit falsch gedacht, weil sie per USB angeschlossen ist... Dabei ist es ja eine Funkmaus.

Also noch mal ganz langsam, damit da nichts in die Hose geht. Es ist eine Funkmaus mit einem eigenen Empfänger, der per USB angeschlossen wird. Kann es sein, dass die Maus per Bluetooth funkt und der Empfänger so ein Bluetooth Empfänger ist? Dann müsstest du nämlich das im Kernel aktivieren. Schau doch mal unter Windows in der Systemsteuerung nach, was da eingetragen ist.

Ansonsten, zieh mal den Empfänger ab und mach usb-devices, dann mit eingestecktem Empfänger. Dann kannst du sehen, ob das Gerät überhaupt angesprochen wird. Und über die ProdID kann man es dann eindeutig identifizieren. Stecke ihn dazu wenn möglich direkt in den Rechner und nicht nicht über den Umschalter.

----------

## fuchur

Hi

Habe zwar keine Funkmaus aber wenn die per Bluetooth "angeschlossen" ist muss die wohl noch eingerichtet werden. Ich benutze bei Bluetooth eigentlich

immer "net-wireless/blueman" weil es Desktop übergreifend funktioniert und hat auch ein sehr schönes Applet für die Notification-arena.

Edit

Und auch darauf achten das "/etc/init.d/bluetooth" gestartet ist.

MfG

----------

## Klaus Meier

 *fuchur wrote:*   

> Hi
> 
> Habe zwar keine Funkmaus aber wenn die per Bluetooth "angeschlossen" ist muss die wohl noch eingerichtet werden. Ich benutze bei Bluetooth eigentlich
> 
> immer "net-wireless/blueman" weil es Desktop übergreifend funktioniert und hat auch ein sehr schönes Applet für die Notification-arena.
> ...

 

Na und das Wichtigste: Erst mal Bluetooth im Kernel aktivieren...

----------

## Christoph Schnauß

[quote="Klaus Meier"] *fuchur wrote:*   

> das Wichtigste: Erst mal Bluetooth im Kernel aktivieren...

 

hallo,

nein, Bluetooth ist es nicht das Problem, obwohl es nicht im Kernel ist. Es fehlt vermutlich was andres: als ich den Kernel gebaut habe, hatte ich noch keine Funkmaus und sowieso keinen WLAN-Router. Alle Rechner haben Kabel zum Router, also habe ich alles, was "wireless" heißt, ignoriert - falls ich das richtig im Kopf habe.

Jetzt baue ich erstmal einen neuen Kernel, es wird sich zeigen, ob das das Problem löst.

----------

## Klaus Meier

Du hast doch eine Funkmaus. Wie funkt sie zu dem Empfänger?

----------

## firefly

Wenn der usb-Adapter spezifisch für die dazugehörige Funkmaus ist, dann sollte eigentlich auf seitens des Rechners keine treiber/Einstellungen bezüglich der verwendeten Funktechnik notwendig sein.

Denn idealerweise sollte sich der usb-Adapter nur als Input gerät (Maus) ausgeben.

So zumindestens kenn ich das noch von ner alten Logitech Wireless Mouse.

----------

## DirtyHairy

Wie der Rest der Welt auch schon gesagt hat: es hängt vom Verbindungstyp ab. Die allermeisten Funkmäuse verwenden irgendein proprietäres Funkprotokoll, und der USB-Receiver sieht für den Rechner einfach wie eine USB-Maus aus --- dafür braucht man keinerlei spezielle Konfiguration außer USB-HID (wie für jeden USB-Mäuserich). Wenn's eine Bluetooth-Maus ist, dann mußt Du Bluetooth im Kernel aktivieren und die Maus dafür konfigurieren, das geht am besten mit einem der diversen Desktoptools (blueman für Gnome oder bluedevil für KDE).

Dein Aussage, daß es ein Billigheimer ist, spricht gegen Bluetooth (solche Mäuse sind üblicherweise nicht billig), andereseits hast Du in Deinem lsusb einen "Microsoft Corp. Nano Transceiver v1.0 for Bluetooth". Daher, wie schon der Herr Meier gesagt hat: mach' ein lsusb oder usb-devices ohne Maus und eines mit, dann kannst Du sehen, was für eine Mäusegattung Du hast.

----------

## Christoph Schnauß

 *DirtyHairy wrote:*   

> Dein Aussage, daß es ein Billigheimer ist, spricht gegen Bluetooth (solche Mäuse sind üblicherweise nicht billig), andereseits hast Du in Deinem lsusb einen "Microsoft Corp. Nano Transceiver v1.0 for Bluetooth".

 

Richtig, ich habe bloß keine Ahnung, was das für ein Teil ist. Angesprochen bzw. irgendwie konfiguriert habe ich es nie.

Aber: das Thema hat sich nunmehr erledigt. Offenbar habe ich inzwischen die richtigen Einstellungen im Kernel erwischt, zumindest hat es jetzt mal funktioniert, obwohl der XServer Schluckauf bekommen hat, weil der immer mal die nvidia-Treiber vergißt. Aber mein Mäuslein arbeitet jetzt brav in KDE herum und ist bedienbar.

Danke für zahlreiche Denkanstöße.

----------

## Josef.95

 *Christoph Schnauß wrote:*   

> .... obwohl der XServer Schluckauf bekommen hat, weil der immer mal die nvidia-Treiber vergißt. ...

 

Um externe Module wie zb nvidia.ko musst du dich selbst kümmern. Solche externen Module müssen stets passend zur verwendeten Kernelversion installiert werden.

Hilfreich ist hier zb das 

```
eix module-rebuild

* sys-kernel/module-rebuild

     Available versions:  0.5 (~)0.6 (~)0.7

     Homepage:            http://www.gentoo.org/

     Description:         A utility to rebuild any kernel modules which you have installed
```

 Tool.

Damit braucht man dann nach dem Kernelwechsel nur noch ein 

```
module-rebuild rebuild
```

 anstoßen, welches nach installierten externen Modulen schaut, und diese dann passend neu baut. :)

/edit:

Hab grad mitbekommen das es in den aktuellen stable portage Versionen nun auch das "module-rebuild" Set gibt - von daher nutze am besten schlicht 

```
emerge -av @module-rebuild
```

 :)

----------

